# Oh Bumbling Bubble Bar



## tincanac (Nov 29, 2009)

I am so frustrated - I just cannot seem to get the bubble bars right.  They are always way to sticky and squishy.  I saw that someone on the forum a while back had beautiful green and white swirled bubble bars - I hope you can help me figure out what I am doing wrong

I followed Southern Soapers recipe perfectly to a science but it still went haywire and it has been soft and squishy like paste for a day now.

So has anybody made bubble bars?  

How much does Southern Soapers "cup" of Baking soda weigh?
How much does Southern Soapers "cup" of Cream of Tartar weigh?
How much does a Tablespoon of Cocamidopropyl Betaine weigh
Same for Cocamide DEA
And same for glycerine

I think the problem might lie in what I consider a tablespoon and cup and what they do.

Help me someone.  Can I add cornstarch to dry out the mix if it gets too wet?  Anyone with succesful bubble bar pics?  Do they get hard quickly?  Oh I'm in such state of bubble bar frenzy!  I've almost run out of SLSa with no success at all!


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Nov 30, 2009)

How frustrating .  I think the only way to know the answers to the weight questions is to write to Southern Soapers and ask them.  

I only use percentages in my stuff so I get consistent results.  

You are right "cups" can vary so much as can tablespoons.  Cut your pain and ask them


----------



## retropants (Nov 30, 2009)

the green & white swirl were mine !!   thankyou!

I use, in this order:
1 cup slsa
2/3 cup cream of tartare
1 cup bicarb

powdered colour to desired shade (I use TKB micas)

add the liquid surfactant & honey to get damp cookie mixture, still crumbly, but holds when squished, then FO or EO. Mix well, the form into shapes. leave to dry for 24 hours, then package or store til use. I don't use glycerine at all, this makes them squishy, and they take in moisture from the air, gettng even squishier!

good luck!


----------



## tincanac (Nov 30, 2009)

retropants said:
			
		

> the green & white swirl were mine !!   thankyou!
> 
> I use, in this order:
> 1 cup slsa
> ...



You are a love!  And the best bubble bar maker I have seen,  it was your pic that made me go - "I want some of those!"  Thanks for your help - hugs!


----------



## tincanac (Nov 30, 2009)

Goldenearthgirl said:
			
		

> How frustrating .  I think the only way to know the answers to the weight questions is to write to Southern Soapers and ask them.
> 
> I only use percentages in my stuff so I get consistent results.
> 
> You are right "cups" can vary so much as can tablespoons.  Cut your pain and ask them



Tks GEGirl!  I think going by percentages/ratios is a far more reliable plan!


----------



## tincanac (Nov 30, 2009)

retropants said:
			
		

> the green & white swirl were mine !!   thankyou!quote]
> 
> P.S  I am going to honour you by naming these Retropants Bars, and I am going to try and make them in a flowery underpants kind of design - if I can get it right!


----------



## retropants (Dec 1, 2009)

gosh! thankyou, that's so sweet of you!


----------



## bombus (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics! Sounds like a fun project!


----------



## cmg1177 (Mar 3, 2010)

*bubble bar*

What is the liquid part? How much and how much honey? Sorry if I'm being a pest!


----------

